

Show HN: Foursquare Heatmap Time-Lapse Videos - borego
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHah4h2UCG4&list=PLq3M6ODce1N6IZoXoisCw5WHjEQs7SAWl&index=1

======
sebkomianos
Cool project, upvoted! :)

